# Cucumber and Lettuce



## carlwill (Feb 14, 2005)

Recently I tried feeding my young RB Piranhas some chopped up Cucumber and Lettuce but they had a quick chew on it then spat it out.
Do they need abit of time to get used to vegatables or are they like me and not eat thier greens?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

carlwill said:


> Recently I tried feeding my young RB Piranhas some chopped up Cucumber and Lettuce but they had a quick chew on it then spat it out.
> Do they need abit of time to get used to vegatables or are they like me and not eat thier greens?
> [snapback]981898[/snapback]​


How can Ya Have any pudding if ya dont eat ya Meat ? .......

Dont think they may take to veges to kindly , their carnivorus fish


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

I've heard of p's eating veges but it took the people a little while for the fish to get use to eating them.


----------

